# Bollywood : The Great Copycat



## eggman (May 13, 2007)

After looking at a similar topic at the rival(but dying) forum I thought of starting the topic.......

Here's some classic examples of bollywood copying from west

Heard of *I wanna hold your hand* by *The Beatles *...have a look:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfsvE4j4ExA
Nice song na....

Now to the _Indian_ version:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5ky5ClIjL8

Similar, isn't it??



One more:

Seen the dance sequence of Michael Jackson's famous Thriller video??
Take a look:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PXSmhNC71E

Now see the Indian Version:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbvP7dT3Dx0

Ok here's the classic one and a famous one:

Listen to Stevie Wonder's classic>>I Just call to say I love you:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxwJjJq2GZk

Remember hearing it in Hindi?In Salman Khan's movie?
Here's the _inspired_ version:
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAM2gpbPTiA


These are some of the examples that comes to my mind. How our bollywood copies from west.


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 13, 2007)

cooooool compilations man! u do haf a lot of patience to find such things!


----------



## hard_rock (May 14, 2007)

I donno whether its west or what.. But here is a list of COPYCATTING done by PRITAM.. I doubt whether he has done a single complete own originial composition ???
*www.itwofs.com/hindi-pritam.html


----------



## cynosure (May 14, 2007)

Even Holly is making Gangster MD- Videsi version of Munnabhai MBBS. But at least they have obtained the rights


----------



## eggman (May 16, 2007)

Here you go one more:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9agGlP8P6Qc


KYA MUJHE PYAAR HAI is also a copy 

DAMN!!!


----------



## jal_desai (May 18, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Here you go one more:
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9agGlP8P6Qc
> 
> ...



wat the hell yaar...!!!


----------



## amitava82 (May 18, 2007)

Well.... Everybody knows that bollywood take _Inspirations_ form west. Nothing new about that. I can give you a example of latest movie that took 90%_ Inspiration _from Hollywood and wonder how many people actually know about this?? the movie is:

"I See you", copied from "Just like Heaven"

 I've read in some review.. I quote "‘I See You’ at least tells a romantic story from a very *fresh perspective*".. "Fresh Perspective".. 
the funny fact is that original one is 1000 times better than copycat one.


----------



## raasm287 (Jun 10, 2007)

guys the recent song "Pal Pal" from lage raho is also a copy of Cliff Richard's song "You are my theme for a dream" composed in the 70s...lots and lots of examples out there


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 11, 2007)

raasm287 said:
			
		

> guys the recent song "Pal Pal" from lage raho is also a copy of Cliff Richard's song "You are my theme for a dream" composed in the 70s...lots and lots of examples out there


Ya I have heard that song. It was a nice song. Thanks for pointing that out. All this while I always felt uneasy after hearing "Pal pal...". Now I understand.

Anyway, not only songs, Bollywood also copies from movies. I request people to post references to that as well. Right now I am remembering:

"Raaz" - copied from "What lies beneath"
"Hum Tum" - copied from "When Harry met Sally"...

Will post as soon as I remember more.


----------



## vish786 (Jun 11, 2007)

listen the beginning music in "HAVE YOU EVER REALLY LOVE BY BRYAN ADAMS" 

 and then listen to the beginning music in "Pyar tho hona hi tha" title song(jab kisi ki taraf dil).


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 11, 2007)

even AYE DIL from Kya Kehna is a copy of OH CAROL!

now tel me...kya kehna hai is baat ka


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 11, 2007)

I JUST CAN'T BELIEVE MY FAVORITE SONG "Kya mujhe......" is a copy. Damn!!!!!


----------



## blueshift (Jun 11, 2007)

The _Kambakht Ishq_ song music from Pyar Tune Kya Kiya is a copy of THIS
I have a full of song of Eireann.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 12, 2007)

Hell even the Salam-e-ishq title track music is a rip-off from greenday's time of your life guitar sound greenday should sue that fat-a** adnan sami


----------



## vish786 (Jun 12, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> sue that fat-a** adnan sami


----------



## eggman (Jun 12, 2007)

*Kaante *is a direct copy of* Reservoir Dogs* and *The Usual Suspects*

*Mohabbatein* is copied from *Dead Poets' Society*
*Black*- from *The Miracle Worker* 

*Shootout At lokhandwala * copies in installments

:
1) The stomping in the back of the head scene from American History X
2) The knife driven through the heart scene from Saving private Ryan
3) The sharp shooting in the head to realease the hostage scene from The Untouchables and numorous other films
4) The stand off inside the restaurant between Sanjay Dutt and Vivek Oberoi was almost ripped verbatim from Heat
5) The pistol whipping to save the girlfriend scene from Goodfellas


----------



## indian_samosa (Jun 12, 2007)

oh my god....kya mujhe ...........man that made me sad.


----------



## blueshift (Jun 12, 2007)

ratedrsuperstar said:
			
		

> Hell even the Salam-e-ishq title track music is a rip-off from greenday's time of your life guitar sound greenday should sue that fat-a** adnan sami



Its not the singer to be blamed. Adnan Sami is a good singer..better than that Himesh crap. And who said he is fat?


----------



## -=[bZk]=- (Jun 15, 2008)

That's just a little part... See to what I have observed... Many of our movies and songs have indeed been ripped off from bollywood flicks... Let me list up some



Amitabh Bachchan and Govinda starrer Bade Miyan Chhote Miyan is copied from Bad Boys...


Bobby Deol starrer Chor machaye shor is copied from Blue Streak while double role thing is lifted off old Golmaal.


Partner is scene-to-scene copy of Hitch


Dhamaal is scene-to-scene copy of Its a Mad Mad Mad Mad World


Sholay the greatest bollywood film ever has a few scenes stolen from The Good, The Bad and The Ugly and For a Few Dollars More


Dhoom Series has a few scenes like Casino one in part 1 and Diamond in Part 2 lifted off the Ocean's Series
A song Chakle Chakle from Hindi Movie Deewane Hue Pagal is exactly stolen from Kevin Lyttle's Turn Me On...
This is indeed a long list... I think I still know a few more which I cannot remember at the moment but it really feels bad when we find out that movies and songs that we love as our own are not really our own...


----------



## Faun (Jun 15, 2008)

i hav a blog post dedicated to this long time ago 

*visio159.com/2008/01/07/blatant-rip-off-smother-me/
*visio159.com/2008/04/08/write-it-cut-it-paste-it-save-it/



eggman said:


> *Kaante *is a direct copy of* Reservoir Dogs* and *The Usual Suspects*


Kaante = Reservoir Dogs
Chocolate = The Usual Suspects


----------



## bikdel (Jun 15, 2008)

Munnabhai MBBS has things copied from "Patch Adams"


----------



## RCuber (Jun 15, 2008)

Sangharsh = The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## eggman (Jun 15, 2008)

*Gajini* starring Aamir Khan that will be released in September , is a Remake og Tamil film Gajini which was a copy of the masterpiece *Memento*


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jun 15, 2008)

really ? 


eggman said:


> *Gajini* starring Aamir Khan that will be released in September , is a Remake og Tamil film Gajini which was a copy of the masterpiece *Memento*



Salaam-E-Ishq movie is copy of Love Actually 


ratedrsuperstar said:


> Hell even the Salam-e-ishq title track music is a rip-off from greenday's time of your life guitar sound greenday should sue that fat-a** adnan sami


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 15, 2008)

Do you know that the main inspiration behind Sholey, India's most famous movie, were Clint Eastwood's movies like The Good, The Bad and The Ugly ? Many parts from the movies look the same.


----------



## anispace (Jun 15, 2008)

eggman said:


> Here you go one more:
> 
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=9agGlP8P6Qc
> 
> ...




wow.. wtf? 
Interesting thread.. should be made a sticky


----------



## eggman (Jun 17, 2008)

^^A year old thread somehow came out of grave!!lol


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 17, 2008)

So what's say shall we keep it going? Gosh! I didn't know that this thread even existed.Let's carry on I have a lot to add to it(probably when I reach home after work).


----------



## eggman (Jun 17, 2008)

^^Yeah sure!!! I was kindda disappointed when this topic died last year!!!


----------



## krazzy (Jun 17, 2008)

hard_rock said:


> I donno whether its west or what.. But here is a list of COPYCATTING done by PRITAM.. I doubt whether he has done a single complete own originial composition ???
> *www.itwofs.com/hindi-pritam.html


OMG! WTF!! *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/confused/confused0068.gif
*tools.furtheronline.co.uk/content/lb/smile/mad/mad0233.gif


----------



## Rahim (Jun 17, 2008)

amitava82 said:


> Well.... Everybody knows that bollywood take _Inspirations_ form west


You said the word buddy. 
Bollywood cant just say "We Copy". So they introduced the word Iinspiration", "Inspired From ....", " A Tribute to ala Ram Gopal Varma",etc..
Chor ko chor bolega toh usey bhi buraa lagtaa hai !!!!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 17, 2008)

Inspiration is a very loosely word used in our Indian Cinema.Same goes for the word 'Remake'.This is pure crap.Lifiting each scene & sometimes even the dialogue must be an assest that some directors feel they have.Major one that I can think of it Sanjay Gupta.Nearly all his movies have been a direct lift from the hollywood or the Korean films.Though I like his direction style but that doesn't justify copying the idea from another film maker.If you look at David Dhawan who used to make some good TP flicks like Coolie No.1,Hero No.1 & Raja Babu had recently directed Partner which was a complete lift from the Hollywood movie which I really admired, Hitch.That left a bitter feeling in my mind for all things being copied.

Though the cake is definitely taken by Jaani Dushman.A movie which has possibly lifted the maximum number of hollywood scenes possible.

Take all the Nadiadwala productions.Aawara Paagal Deewana not only lifted The whole nine yards plot but ripped off The Matrix's best scenes to add-in some jazz to the movie.

Why the F aren't these people questioned on it? Have we lost originality completely? 

I admire Indian Cinema for movies like Satya,Vaastav,Hera Pheri,Black Friday & a few others which have raw original ideas & have still made a great impact.Why can't people think out of the box instead of blatantly lifting movies & tagging them as "inspired" & "remake"? 

This is seriously pathetic.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 17, 2008)

It probably because of such copycat-ting that Indians pirate mp3s and DVD rips without much concern. After all they know the guyz who want the money have not made it, so whay pay to them if all they do is blatant copying?


----------

